# Naked Scandinavians leave Albanian police speechless



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Naked Scandinavians leave Albanian police speechless*

TIRANA (Reuters) - Albanian police were speechless when around 30 Scandinavian women went topless, shocking local bathers and causing an uproar in an Albanian beach resort.

"Police only watched ... they could not approach the tourists because they spoke no English," a local newspaper in the southern Albania coastal town of Sarande said.

Albanian mothers dragged their children away and police received a barrage of complaints over the Scandinavian tourists.

The Scandinavians left after two hours when their guide was informed that nude bathing was banned on public beaches. Nudity and topless bathing are still taboo in the poor Balkan country.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> *Nudity and topless bathing are still taboo in the poor Balkan country.*


*

So are they poor, as in no money?

Or are they poor as in unfortunate because nudity is taboo?

:smt022

WM*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> So are they poor, as in no money?
> 
> Or are they poor as in unfortunate because nudity is taboo?
> 
> ...


We'll never know :smt082


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> So are they poor, as in no money?
> 
> Or are they poor as in unfortunate because nudity is taboo?
> 
> ...


They're poor as in no morals.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Rather, it is the poor Scandinavians.

Common sense dictates that if nudity does not appear to be the norm, then restrain yourself.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> They're poor as in no morals.
> 
> Bob Wright


What does being naked have to do with morals?


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> What does being naked have to do with morals?


Another organized religion mandate even tho adam and eve were ..........ahhh forget it


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

when in rome do as the romans do and don't do what they don't a least in public


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Morals dictate that a person maintains a sense of decency and decorum in public. This involves restraint. Add common courtesy to this, that is, to strive to offend no one, and a certain degree of civility will result.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In Europe, they have a different attitude towards nudity - many of the beaches are topless. When I was in Denmark in the 1980s, skin cream ads for Nevia cream had a topless woman on them at the nice train stations.

Yet there at the time, PG American movies were rated R there because of violence. And, American R movies (because of nudity) were PG there.

Overall, I think Americans are too uptight about nudity, and to relaxed about violence. We (Americans) kinda take the opposite view of the Europeans. I think a teenager seeing a topless girl is far less detrimental than seeing a constant barrage of violence on tv and in the movies.

Of course, that is my view, and it can be debated. But, having topless beaches in Europe has nothing to do w/ morals, in my opinion. As long as nothing sexual is occurring there - I say so what.

Granted, there is a place for that - and, it isn't proper to do it where it isn't accustomed. But, maybe they didn't realize what they were doing...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've said my piece on nudity, and its based on the Scripture of my faith. No one here will change that. But, as to violence, I agree wholeheartedly.

The Hollywood approach is to depict graphically sex and violence in its rawest form. The press glorifies that which is repulsive to many people through sensationalism. Now Hollywood stars boast of out-of-wedlock births, bed hopping, and drug use. There is no need to depict explosive bullet wounds, heads being lopped off, etc. A movie made recently here in Memphis dealt with the life of a pimp.

Sorry if I got on my soap-box. The last movie I tried to watch left me feeling depressed and a little dirty. There are better things to do with life.

Bob Wright


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> In Europe, they have a different attitude towards nudity - many of the beaches are topless. When I was in Denmark in the 1980s, skin cream ads for Nevia cream had a topless woman on them at the nice train stations....


I agree.

What is considered as being moral or immoral varies by culture and this especially true with respect to a society's view on sex and nudity. If you have ever seen European television ads, you know exactly what I mean. 

That said, as has been pointed out previously, a visitor to a foreign land should learn what is considered acceptable (or unacceptable) and behave accordingly.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

This thread is worthless without pictures!!! :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures!!! :smt082 :smt082


+1 :smt023


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures!!! :smt082 :smt082


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

As usual, Denny gets to the heart of the matter!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I happen to be with Bob on this one, my moral values come from scripture, it is there for all to see. Right is right and wrong is wrong in any country or language. Just because loose morals are the norm in Europe doesn't make it ok. I have found when it comes to politics and morals the further away you get from European thinking the better off you will be. I guess I can be kind of a prude for a younger guy. 
On the other hand I do love me some violent movies and video games so mabey I am a little hypocritical.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I happen to be with Bob on this one, my moral values come from scripture, it is there for all to see.


I just don't get the connection between nude sun bathing and lack of morality.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

There in lies the problem.


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Maximo said:


> There in lies the problem.


Then please explain it to me.

Seriously, how does nude sun bathing equate to a moral void?


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Its only a moral issue if you make it one. Its already been said, Europeans have a different attitude towards nudity. To them being nude simply means you have no clothes on. That's it, nothing else is implied. Nude sunbathing is considered perfectly normal behavior.

One of the biggest problems we have in this country is we keep judging other cultures by our standards. You have your moral standards and that's fine. Just don't expect people half a world away to hold those same standards. They have their own value system and that's what makes them a different culture.

Isn't the difference in cultures what this story is all about anyway? Heck, I thought it was funny.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082
> 
> As usual, Denny gets to the heart of the matter!


correction he wants to keep a breast of what is going on ( or off)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Grayfox said:


> Its only a moral issue if you make it one. Its already been said, Europeans have a different attitude towards nudity. To them being nude simply means you have no clothes on. That's it, nothing else is implied. Nude sunbathing is considered perfectly normal behavior.
> 
> One of the biggest problems we have in this country is we keep judging other cultures by our standards. You have your moral standards and that's fine. Just don't expect people half a world away to hold those same standards. They have their own value system and that's what makes them a different culture.
> 
> Isn't the difference in cultures what this story is all about anyway? Heck, I thought it was funny.


I agree w/ ya there...


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Grayfox said:


> Isn't the difference in cultures what this story is all about anyway? Heck, I thought it was funny.


Thank you for the reality check!


----------

